
Show HN: Gransk mini – A processing tool for when you're fed up arguing with IT - pcbje
https://gransk.com/mini.html
======
DjangoReinhardt
Seems interesting, but no link to download the html file? Or am I missing
something?

~~~
pawadu
[https://github.com/pcbje/gransk](https://github.com/pcbje/gransk)

~~~
jbrimble85
That looks to be the full package, rather than the single page HTML tool
"Gransk Mini". I hope the author releases the code soon, rather than just an
expression of interest subscribe button.

~~~
pcbje
It'll be released within a couple of weeks.

I really think this tool can be useful for analysts and others working in
"thin client environments" with limited possibility to install tools, but I
need to get the message out there. This post was a first attempt at describing
it and check interest.

Edit: Download button added to page. Source comes later.

